# private treatment in the royal



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

evening ladies

i am currently stimming at the moment with the Lister clinc in London and i am going to be doing my scans and bloods at the royal rather than traveling over and back to london every couple of days

does any body know if you get your bloods done at 730/800 am which is the time my appoinment is at what time they results came be picked up at


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi kitty

As far as I can recall they can be collected after 3.30pm but if you ask the nurse she will be able to tell you better.

Best of luck with ur treatment


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

thank you sparklyme xx


----------

